# Geforce-Driver for Benchmarks



## Alriin (14. Juni 2009)

*The Best
Geforce-Driver
for
Benchmarks*​
In diesem Thread werde ich einen großen Vergleichstest einiger Geforce-Treiber und deren Resultaten in Aquamark3, 3DMark 01, 03, 05 & 06 bringen.
Da so ein Projekt nicht an einem Tag erledigt ist und der ganze Vergleichstest erst aussagekräftig wird, wenn die Treiber mit verschiedenen Modellen gebencht wurden, würde ich interessierte Teammitglieder bitten mir unter die Arme zu greifen. Wäre toll wenn wir von jeder Geforce-Generation (_ab Geforce 6_) zumindest ein oder zwei Modelle testen können.

Das Betriebssystem:
Windows XP Home Edition SP2 (Jänner 2009).

Die Einstellungen:
Weder Prozessor, noch Grafikkarte übertaktet oder zumindest rockstable. Geforce Treiber auf Leistung, Texturfilterungsqualität auf Hohe Leistung. PhysX deaktiviert. Ansonsten keine Tweaks.

Ablauf der Benchmarks:
Run-Restart-Run... mindestens zwei Läufe pro Benchmark. Bei Aquamark & 3DMark01 mindestens drei Läufe, da diese die größten Schwankungen aufweisen. Bei allen 3DMarks nur die Standard-Einstellungen (_also keine unnötigen CPU- oder Sound-Tests_) und 3DMark01 in einem Rutsch durch.
Das beste Ergebnis zählt.

*Geforce 8600GT*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Ergebnis:
Der Geforce-Treiber 182.08 kann sich in fast allen Benchmarks an die Spitze setzen. Lediglich der 3DMark03 läuft mit der Beta-Version 185.20 einen Tick schneller. Einen unerklärlichen Einbruch beim Aquamark3, hervorgerufen durch einen extrem niedrigen Wert beim CPU-Score, erlaubt sich mit dem 185.85, der letzte aktuelle WHQL-Treiber. Ansonsten platziert er sich, auf Augenhöhe mit dem neuen Beta-Treiber 190.15, stets hinter den schnellen 182ern.
Nicht empfehlenswert sind hingegen ältere Treberversionen wie 169.21 und 175.16.

Fazit:
Wer auf der sicheren Seite sein möchte, sollte bei seiner Benchsession auf den WHQL-Treiber 182.08 zurückgreifen, da er bei vier von fünf Benchmarks die besten Ergebnisse erziehlt. Wie sich dieser aber bei anderen Modellen, übertaktet oder mit verstelltem LOD-Wert schlägt, müsst ihr erstmal selbst herausfinden. 

Die verwendete Hardware:
Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition @3000MHz Standartakt
Zalman CNPS9900Led
ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe HDMI (_BIOS Version: 2101_)
Corsair XMS2 DHX 4GB DIMM Kit DDR800 CL4-4-4-12
Geforce 8600 GT 512MB DDR3 540MHz/700MHz
Western Digital Raptor 37GB HDD
Hiper Type-R 580 Watt
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Sollte euch ein wichtiger Treiber in der Liste fehlen, ...es sind noch zwei Plätze frei. Vor allem neuere Treiber könnte man noch aufnehmen, da die Älteren nach unten hin meistens immer schwächere Ergebnis ausspucken. Mehr als 10 Treiber wäre aber übertrieben. Übrigens ist es ziemlich sinnlos eine aktuelle 9xxx oder GTX 2xx mit einem Treiber unterhalb der Version 181.20 zu benchen. Sollte sich das jemand antun, sollte er beim 181.22er beginnen und die älteren Versionen auslassen.
Würde mich wirklich freuen wenn mir jemand hilft. Ich hab z.B. keine Geforce 9xxx rumliegen und die GTX 260 will ich auch nicht schon wieder ausbauen.


----------



## mAlkAv (14. Juni 2009)

Hi, für die GeForce-6 und -7 Karten solltest du auf jeden Fall auch ältere Treiber testen, wenigstens ab FW 85.xx

Gruß


----------



## Alriin (15. Juni 2009)

Ja, da wollt ich mir mal den 93.71 ansehen. Falls der was bringt, seh ich mir ein paar andere auch an.


----------



## ph1driver (15. Juni 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es ziemlich sinnlos eine aktuelle 9xxx oder GTX 2xx mit einem Treiber unterhalb der Version 181.20 zu benchen. Sollte sich das jemand antun, sollte er beim 181.22er beginnen und die älteren Versionen auslassen.



Wieso ist das Sinnlos? Der 178.24 lag meiner 9600 GT bei.


----------



## Alriin (15. Juni 2009)

Weil die Benchmarks mit (fast) jeder neuen Treiberversion schneller laufen.
Bei neuen Modellen wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Alriin (16. Juni 2009)

Also viel tut sich ja hier nicht.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (16. Juni 2009)

Hi

du solltest auch die Einstellung im Treiber beachten. Ob der Treiber auf Qualität oder Leistung steht macht schon was aus.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Alriin (16. Juni 2009)

Steht ja eh oben, dass es auf Leistung gestellt wird.

Ich wundere mich nur über den Ansturm an hilfsbereiten Teamkollegen.


----------



## nulchking (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte im Moment leider nur 8600 GT die du ja schon testest...


----------



## Alriin (16. Juni 2009)

Bin mit der Geforce 8600GT fertig. Neun Benchmarks sind durch.
Ich bin nur leider ungeübt im Umgang mit Office.


----------



## nulchking (16. Juni 2009)

Also ist der 182.08 der schnellste?
Ist ziemlich schwer zu erkennen. Säulen Diagramm wäre vielleicht besser, wenn nicht sogar ein Graph


----------



## crooper (16. Juni 2009)

Ich habe leider keine GeForce hier die ich testen könnte. Aber wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir die Diagramme etc. erstellen und dir so vielleicht etwas arbeit abnehmen


----------



## mAlkAv (16. Juni 2009)

Die Darstellung mit Säulen geht schon in Ordnung solange der genaue FPS Wert mit angezeigt wird.

Da es sich hier aber um eine Benchmark Teiberliste handelt, würde ich lieber gleich mit LOD arbeiten, denn da ändern sich die Ergebnisse mitunter noch zugunsten eines anderen Treibers.


----------



## Alriin (17. Juni 2009)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Die Darstellung mit Säulen geht schon in Ordnung solange der genaue FPS Wert mit angezeigt wird.
> 
> Da es sich hier aber um eine Benchmark Teiberliste handelt, würde ich lieber gleich mit LOD arbeiten, denn da ändern sich die Ergebnisse mitunter noch zugunsten eines anderen Treibers.



Zu Punkt a)
Ich bin leider kein Office-Experte. Werde aber versuchen die Diagramme so übersichtlich wie möglich zu gestalten.

Zu Punkt b)
Wo bleibt dann der Spaß für euch, wenn ihr überhaupt nichts mehr machen müsst? 



> Ich habe leider keine GeForce hier die ich testen könnte. Aber wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir die Diagramme etc. erstellen und dir so vielleicht etwas arbeit abnehmen



Danke, cropper, aber ich werd das schon irgendwie hinkriegen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Juni 2009)

Prima Arbeit! Werde auch mal den 18208 ausprobieren - für meinen alten Kreppel.


----------



## Alriin (28. Juni 2009)

Danke Carsten. 

Ich habe mir übrigens - wie weiter oben angekündigt - den Treiber 93.71 auf einer Geforce 7800GT angesehen. Im Vergleich mit dem 182.08er hat er teils katastrophal abgeschnitten, darum hab ich weitere Tests mit noch älteren Treibern gleich bleiben lassen.


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Juli 2009)

Am 11.08 werde ich ihn mal auf meine mit 60kg Trockeneis session testen!!! Für ATI gibst da nix!?


----------



## Masterwana (24. Juli 2009)

Hab hier jetzt ne Geforce FX5300 liegen. Nvidia empfielt für Vista 64Bit den Forceware 96.85, kann ich bedenken los zu greifen?

Ja ich weis ich muss mir mal langsam ne XP-Platte machen!


----------



## Bruce112 (24. Juli 2009)

hi

Mich würde interresieren welche von den Treibern der stabilste ist .

Beim übertakten der grafikarte kommt ja meistens die Fehlermeldung .

Die Anzeigetreiber ist bla bla !


----------



## der8auer (26. Juli 2009)

Da sollte es egal sein, welche Version du genutzt hast. Wenn der Anzeigetreiber schon nicht mehr will ist die Karte einfach zu hoch getaktet.


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Am 11.08 werde ich ihn mal auf meine mit 60kg Trockeneis session testen!!! Für ATI gibst da nix!?



Gibts das auc hfür ATI??? Das war ne Frage jungs bitte


----------



## der8auer (26. Juli 2009)

Kannst ja mal google Fragen  Im Forum gibts jedenfalls nichts dazu. Ansonsten selbst testen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Juli 2009)

Ähm, in einem Thread wo es um Geforce-Treiber geht, ne Frage über ATI(AMD) zu stellen...? (ist nicht böse gemeint aber fragewürdig)

Bei CB(Computer Base) werden ab und an ATI-Treiber getestet, aber jetzt nur noch mit dem Vantage.

Ansonsten wie angesprochen googeln o. selber testen


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

Sry löscht einfach meine frage!


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. September 2009)

Ich könnte vielleicht am Wochenende mal anfangen, meine 6200 AGB 512MB zu benchen, allerdings glaub ich das da der Sempron 2800+ mit seinen 1,6Ghz ein wenig limitiert.

Ergebnisse könnte ich in ca. 2 Wochen abliefern, hab im Moment viel zu tun.


----------

